# Recommendation for decent home chainsaw



## dobber1978 (May 25, 2016)

Any thoughts for a decent home saw. Keeping in mind I don't make a living and likely this will sit for most of the year. I had an old poulan but seemed didn't matter what I did before it sat for a while it would never start and always needed tinkering.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have owned a light-duty *electric* chain saw for many years..
I need a chainsaw perhaps 5 to 8 times a decade.. for that kind of very limited use, a plug-in saw is a lot more convenient than a gas engine..It can easily handle up to 6" diameter branches without any problem.

I dont recall the brand name (im at work right now) but I can get the name if you are interested..It has served me well, never a problem.

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another option for limited use is a rental. It costs like $40 to rent one for a day from Home Depot. Mine is a Sears (Poulan I think) I got out of the garbage and it works fine for what I do with it. Echo and Stihl are both popular.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Amen - a good used Echo or Jonsered would be my choice over a Stihl if you can find a nice used one reasonable. Rental is not a bad way to go either..... or borrow one from a neighbor/Buddy and offer up something in return


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What size logs would you likely be cutting with it. My brand choices are Stihl and Husqvarna in their respective order.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

My dad has a cheapo Remington electric he bought at Walmart I think. I was bashing him for getting electric, but it's really very useful. They have several large trees that drop branches all year with storms and it handles everything fine. He's in his 80's now and can still use it. No hard to start, no mixing fuel. Can sit forever and not need attention. I think it was $50. The only thing I don't like is the cord. Battery operated would be the best, BUT..... I hate rechargeable batteries because they seem to be as problematic as carbs and they always seem to update/discontinue and you now have a tool that is useless without the correct battery. I have an Echo CS 300 or 310 gas that i think was about $175 that I love. Little fella with a 14" bar. Engine runs great I've used it to do landscape timbers, deck posts, annoying brush, great little saw IMO.

edit, looked again at my dad's and it's a Wagner (like the airless paint sprayer company) not Remington.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> My dad has a cheapo Remington electric he bought at Walmart I think. I was bashing him for getting electric, but it's really very useful. They have several large trees that drop branches all year with storms and it handles everything fine. He's in his 80's now and can still use it. No hard to start, no mixing fuel. Can sit forever and not need attention. I think it was $50. The only thing I don't like is the cord. Battery operated would be the best, BUT..... I hate rechargeable batteries because they seem to be as problematic as carbs and they always seem to update/discontinue and you now have a tool that is useless without the correct battery. I have an Echo CS 300 or 310 gas that i think was about $175 that I love. Little fella with a 14" bar. Engine runs great I've used it to do landscape timbers, deck posts, annoying brush, great little saw IMO.


I have this same saw. Great little wood butcher. I can leave it sitting for a season and it never fails to start right up. Plenty of power and easyy to handle.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Electrical isn't always practical. (outlet not nearby) I recommend Stihl or Echo. Stihl would be my first choice. They are considered the best in the industry.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Even if you don't use it often, if you have to cut large stuff when you *do* use it I would recommend a gas powered unit. Beyond that I'd let my budget do the talking. With one caveat: don't buy anything more than 20 or so years old. The older saws were heavy and hard to handle.

We had a cheap thing we bought at Sam's Club that lasted 20+ years until the rubber bits disintegrated. My wife spoiled me with a new Stihl that has a spring-assist rope pull option that makes it a dream to start. Swapping chains is a cinch too, I can do it without tools. Either one of them did a fine job cutting for my occasional use, including the bigger stuff I sometines encounter. Both have/had 16" bars.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've had the same Husky 266 since 1980, and have 400 cord of wood on it...still going strong....the trick is to get the XP model....not the Lowe's homeowner model. All Echo's are good as well as Sthil.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

I like my Stihl.
I was looking at getting an Electric until I had need for a chainsaw and the closest power outlet was 1/4 mile away.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've heard great things about Shindaiwa as a whole. Stihl is hit or miss depending on what model you buy or so I'm told.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

cranman said:


> I've had the same Husky 266 since 1980, and have 400 cord of wood on it...still going strong....the trick is to get the XP model....not the Lowe's homeowner model. All Echo's are good as well as Sthil.


Amen Brother! Bought new Husqvarna 266XP and still in great condition after being used for cords and cords every Summer since 1987. 

I prefer Husqvarna, just don't buy any of the new models with auto-tune.

I carried a Stihl for eight hours a day for 4 months doing timber stand selection for a company with a USFS contract. Stihl is generally not for me.

But when I am not drooling over a top handled (and thus extremely dangerous for kickback) Stihl MS201T topping saw or a Husqvarna 395XP, I am drooling over one of these around the yard Makita electric chainsaws which, according to my reading, are the best electric chainsaws out there:

Makita USA - Tool Details - UC4051A

What convinces me that an electric saw would be a good addition for around the yard, is my excellent experience with the H.F. electric pole saw which I bought. Powerful and light because the power comes from the power plant, and is not generated by the machine in your hands.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I scored a MINT Poulan predator with an extra chain and case off craigslist for $60. It had bad gas from sitting 4 years unused. I dumped the black gas and put in new gas and plug.. Ran like new first pull . Works great for the home owner like me


----------



## unome (Aug 29, 2016)

Very late to this thread but figured I'd throw in my 2¢...

I have more than one chain saw (very wooded lot) A Stihl with a 24" bar, an Echo with a 12" bar and just recently I got an Ego cordless with a 14" bar.

Up to now the Echo was my go to machine but I do have to say the Ego more than holds it's own and is a grab and go kind of tool.

I would consider cordless tools (40V and up) for most things these days. Heck Ego just came out with a dual battery snow thrower. Can't wait to see the feedback on that one.

You've probably made your purchase long ago but figured I'd help any others who may be at the same place.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I got a Stihl "Wood Boss" saw last year. Nothing short of amazing compared to other saws I've used over the years. I've also got a $75 electric Poulan that I've put a LOT of miles on when the gasser chain saws won't run


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

*Echo*

Have had a Echo CS-400 for several years. It has been very reliable so far and runs great.


----------



## Mooner (Sep 1, 2016)

94EG8 said:


> I've heard great things about Shindaiwa as a whole. Stihl is hit or miss depending on what model you buy or so I'm told.


I've had my Shindaiwa 488 for 12 yrs and would put it up against any saw in its class. I do like the Husqvarna XP models, too. Plenty of used saws out there on Craigslist or similar.


----------



## carrie palmer (Nov 18, 2016)

I found good reviews at familyhandman forum.might come in handy


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

E350 said:


> Amen Brother! Bought new Husqvarna 266XP and still in great condition after being used for cords and cords every Summer since 1987.
> 
> I prefer Husqvarna, just don't buy any of the new models with auto-tune.
> 
> ...


Those 266XPs were/are a great saw. I tend to favor the Husqvarna 372XP, but it's a bit heavy for a firewood bucking saw. I bought a Husky 51 the same time I bought my Honda HS828 (1991) and it has cut more than a few boatloads of firewood and is still going strong. Doing a little math, between what I cut and burn and all the help I gave friends and family, that little ol' 51 has probably cut at least 700 face cord of Northern Hardwood. Never put more into it hardware-wise than new chains, new bar every 2-3 years, one new clutch sprocket and repaired the pull rope and a couple of spark plugs. 

I spent 4 years slinging Stihl saws for the USFS (Region 9, Manistee National Forest) and another 3 with a contract firm after Pres. Reagan cut a ton of Federal funding. I swear those Stihl's almost spent more time in the shop than out in the timber. 

I hate to say this, but I'd stay away from the cheap box store, low-end US made saws and I'd go so far as to look for an older Swedish made 266 or even 51 if my budget was between $150-$300.

I do believe Stihl makes some good product – the big saws – but my experience and those of a bunch of people I know, I wouldn't buy a homeowner grade saw from the box stores, unless I got a deal I couldn't pass up.

Like we talk a lot here about blowers, I'd go to a dealer. Husqvarna, Stihl or Echo...just my take.

*FWIW, I am in the minority around here with my love for Husqvarna. Stihl is king in these parts (again, big saws), but I can't help hear about all the smaller saw breakdowns and I shake my head. 
:tempted:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm so out of touch with home-owner grade Stihl saws that I don't know if you can buy them at the box stores. Lowe's sells Husqvarna and Home Depot sells Echo...right?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

E350 said:


> I carried a Stihl for eight hours a day for 4 months doing timber stand selection for a company with a USFS contract...


"I'm a brother shamus!" – From _The Big Lebowski._


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Stihl 170 is a super saw. Have it and use it to limb small stuff then I have my 250/farm boss for the felling. Got them both used for good deals 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sthil is consider top of the line. You pay for it

I like Husqvarna for the price.

Stay away from Poulan unless it is an older model with spring issolators that was lightly used.


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

Op probably has a new saw already but if I could only have 1 saw it would be a stihl 026/ms260. Great all around saw and tough as nails. Hard to beat a pro built saw for 200 bucks used. I hear the XP huskys are good but not enough dealers near me to own one.


----------



## petman2 (Aug 10, 2017)

I know this is old, but fwiw I would use a sawzall with an Ugly blade in it. These blades are the same as the tree saw blades but made for a sawzall. I then have the choice of using my battery operated for small jobs or the electric for larger jobs. Blades are inexpensive, cut like butter, and allow me to dual purpose my tools. If I had to cut a large tree down and into pieces, I would rent. But for the odd jobs around the house, the sawzall with this tree blade is the best in town. My .02


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Any of the decent brands should do you (I run Stihl, only because the dealer is local).

I only use mine maybe 10-15 days a year, but still went for the entry model on the professional range (rather than a higher end homeowner model). I've done that with all equipment and have yet to be disappointed.

I also looked at electric saws, but heard they are dangerous because they deliver full torque from zero rpm. Apparently this makes your safety trousers "less safe" than they would be with a petrol model. 

Of course we all know that real men don't use safety equipment, and many may even be too stupid to realise the whole point


----------

